# How to book room-only at Disneyland Paris



## PGD1 (2 Sep 2009)

Hi,

I went to DLP during the summer and it was better value to purchase a set of annual passes. 

I now want to plan another trip to take advantage of the free entry but i cannot seem to find anywhere online where I can check out room only prices for the DLP hotels... it's all packages including tickets.

Anybody know? or do I have to ring them?

Thanks.


----------



## tom3 (2 Sep 2009)

Why dont you check out booking.com.  appartments with them called citea apps look nice.


----------



## Ravima (2 Sep 2009)

What about the holiday inn next door. rooms much cheaper than the disneyland hotels and there is a free bus every half hour or so from hotel to park.

another tip is to buy some shares in Eurodisney and get 10% discount on tickets and hotels in the complex. If you are going there 2/3 times in a year, the few shares would be economic to buy.


----------



## PGD1 (2 Sep 2009)

For convenience I want to stay in the actual Disneyland hotels on the campus, not nearby.

I get a discount on rooms with my annual passport, as far as I know.

I'll check out those mentioned above but I guess I'll have to ring them.


----------



## PGD1 (2 Sep 2009)

Alot of those cheap aparthotels get poor reviews. I mean, a family of 4 for 3 nights for €180.... too good to be true. I don't want to be slumming it.

I'll keep on searching!


----------



## Kerak (3 Sep 2009)

anyone else reading this , hopes it rains during one of posters many visits to DLP!!!

been there, dont know why anyone one  would go several times a year.

Found Alton towers rides much more exciting.


----------



## PGD1 (3 Sep 2009)

Many visits? I've been once, this summer, and got 1 of my 4 annual tickets for free with that. I am going again as I can get a family of 4 over on cheap flights for €150 all in, and free entry.

Do you have anything interesting to add or are you jealous of me having €150 to spend?

I'm sure my kids will enjoy going a second time, even if I don't.


----------



## Concert (3 Sep 2009)

Would agree about Alton towers, great park, also found Portaventura near Barcelona brilliant.


----------



## Sully1 (3 Sep 2009)

If you read up on disboards.com or dlrpmagic.com (and go to the forums) the question should be answered there for you.
I find both these sites extremely helpful when researching trips to Disney.


----------



## Kerak (3 Sep 2009)

PGD1 said:


> Many visits? I've been once, this summer, and got 1 of my 4 annual tickets for free with that. I am going again as I can get a family of 4 over on cheap flights for €150 all in, and free entry.
> 
> Do you have anything interesting to add or are you jealous of me having €150 to spend?
> 
> I'm sure my kids will enjoy going a second time, even if I don't.


 

Well the Alton Towers bit was intresting.

And I could add, why use this resource for something 30sec on Google could have solved?

Get a life and dont be so uptight- maybe you need another holiday?


----------



## ftb_lee (3 Sep 2009)

You should check out alphrooms.com or hotels.com (the irish one). they do have really good offers on the disney hotels and the Disney Select ones - these have a shuttle bus that comes from the hotel for the park every 5mins or so and they are 2mins away. I'd recommend the Dream Castle its a gorgeous themed hotel, the Kyriad at Disney is nice too. 
You should keep an eye on the two sites as they change all the time and do free nights, 50% off etc..


----------



## PGD1 (3 Sep 2009)

Kerak said:


> Well the Alton Towers bit was intresting.
> 
> And I could add, why use this resource for something 30sec on Google could have solved?
> 
> Get a life and dont be so uptight- maybe you need another holiday?


 
I think you will find that if you spend a considerable amount of time searching on the internet you will see that there is no information on how to book disneyland hotels directly for room only. I was asking here in case anybody had found a way, as this would be valuable information and a usefull addition the the knowledge base here.

Anybody who reads back over the history of this note will see that you are acting like a numpty! It's also a bit rich to ridicule me when you just rented a car in the UK for £311 for 5 days.... doesn't seem like good value to me 

ta ta!


----------



## Kerak (4 Sep 2009)

PGD1 said:


> I think you will find that if you spend a considerable amount of time searching on the internet you will see that there is no information on how to book disneyland hotels directly for room only. I was asking here in case anybody had found a way, as this would be valuable information and a usefull addition the the knowledge base here.
> 
> Anybody who reads back over the history of this note will see that you are acting like a numpty! It's also a bit rich to ridicule me when you just rented a car in the UK for £311 for 5 days.... doesn't seem like good value to me
> 
> ta ta!


 
  Now Im been stalked!

Who other than an anal retentive thin skinned time waster  goes out and finds an obscure post from several months ago to make an irrelevant point?

Enjoy Disney, might be cheaper for you sleep in the car?  or bring a tent? oh sorry that might be slumming it, and we wouldn't like that.

ps less than 1min googleing and you can have room and breakfast with in 5 mins of Disney. So as you are obviously a bit tight you will have your room and not have to 1. smuggle in food to your room  or 2. Pay the over the odds prices in Disney its self. Hey you could even fill up the lunch bags and water bottles ! Just a suggestion.


----------



## PGD1 (4 Sep 2009)

I don't want to stay 5 mins away from Disney. I think you will realise that if you read my first posting, and subsequent posts.

I am prepared to pay over the odds for this.

Post reported for nitpicking/sidetracking.

BTW thanks for wishing me bad weather on my holiday.


----------



## orka (4 Sep 2009)

PGD1, we had annual passes for DLP one year too and had to phone them to make a room-only booking at one of the onsite hotels - but it was very straightforward - there is a central booking number which can book any of the hotels.

And Kerak, you do come across as being unnaturally aggressive here - weird even....  Now our kids our older, Alton Towers is much more appealing to them but maybe the OP has younger kids who aren't into the exciting rides yet but love to meet the Disney characters.  I personally hated DLP and swore on each trip I would never go back but the kids loved it when they were small so back we went.  Each to their own - and the OP didn't deserve the aggression you landed on them for asking a fairly straightforward question.


----------



## Diziet (4 Sep 2009)

Hi PGD1,

I think you will have to ring the hotels direct. It must surely be possible to get a room only rate, but your case is probably a bit unusual so it would not be catered in the online rates. I am sorry to see the hostile responses to your post - I really don't see the point. You know, I hope the weather and everything is good for your visit - we went to DLP earlier this summer and thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## Kerak (4 Sep 2009)

orka said:


> PGD1, we had annual passes for DLP one year too and had to phone them to make a room-only booking at one of the onsite hotels - but it was very straightforward - there is a central booking number which can book any of the hotels.
> 
> And Kerak, you do come across as being unnaturally aggressive here - weird even.... Now our kids our older, Alton Towers is much more appealing to them but maybe the OP has younger kids who aren't into the exciting rides yet but love to meet the Disney characters. I personally hated DLP and swore on each trip I would never go back but the kids loved it when they were small so back we went. Each to their own - and the OP didn't deserve the aggression you landed on them for asking a fairly straightforward question.


 
Well I’m not naturally aggressive, but it is weirder that the original poster , trawled in to my past posts to find an item I had contributed to  early July?.

 My original comment was in response to his , to me, smug, I have annual passes, and going to DL again, tone. ( Incidentally  my kids where yng( 3 under 11)  when we where there, summer of 08, and still yng in Alton towers and the lads enjoyed both, I enjoyed  the rides in Alton more,. 2 days isn’t enough in Disney if its busy, 3 is about right and 4 for the hard core fan.  Indeed a drop of rain would be nice, we where there in July and baked. Of all of us my wife enjoyed DL the most!!!

And 311 was euro I think, For  a top end of the range car, sat nav hire,and extra insurance for two drivers  and fill of petrol for 5 days airport collection and return was exceptional good value. May a Clio  2 door  for 110 euro is more  his cup of tea.

As for the original poster “ reporting me”  best of luck, besides him  , who cares?


----------



## PGD1 (4 Sep 2009)

Thanks for the helpful responses. A site is only as good as the quality of it's posters.


----------

